# RARE Alpine 4780 Real Time Analyzer



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is Mine, take a look. Obviously open to offers.

Alpine 4780 RTA Alpine 7909 7390 7618 3900DAC 3681 | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

now that is freaking cool. Keep that thing forever.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow now that is rare!! I don't think people today have any idea how high-end Alpine used to be. Oh the glory days.... GLWS


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Man, I think I need this!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


> Man, I think I need this!


32 watchers and no bids yet. Looks like it will get interesting the last few minutes. 

Make me an offer!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I would use the buy it now if i could every get PP to clear a damn refund! Lol. Takes them forever


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Bid placed


----------



## sienna12 (Mar 31, 2012)

love the cassette!!  i miss the "good old days" of car audio...


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


> Bid placed


Why thanka man! Great piece of gear! Motor overhaul has forced me to let it go.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice, I will be sending over the payment tomorrow!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


> Nice, I will be sending over the payment tomorrow!


Sounds good


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


> Nice, I will be sending over the payment tomorrow!


I'll try and get it shipped out Saturday. Thanks


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks man! Cant wait to check out this little slice of history


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


> Thanks man! Cant wait to check out this little slice of history


No probelm! Here's Laser_Printers where you can get the replacement paper, pens etc. I beleive they even have replacement Alps plotter mechanisms still.

Pens are like 3 bucks, limit 10 on the color pen sets. Paper was cheap as well but what you are getting with it should last as long as you need it.

You'll need to call them to place orders of course.


----------

